# Gentle Leader mouth halter (harness)



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

I started using this on my 4.5 month old and it magically makes him stop pulling and it works like a charm. Of course the first time I put it on him, he was caught off guard trying to take it off with his paws but eventually, he stopped and got used to it. Our walks are peaceful and enjoyable, he does not pull away at all! However, I am wondering how can I can wean my Vizsla from the mouth harness to using a regular collar. I am wondering if anyone else here has uses this for their Vizsla? If so, how did it help and were you able to wean it off to using the collar? 
Here is a pic of him wearing it yesterday for the first time. He was not a happy camper!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We have the same one. It was the only thing that worked for him to not pull on walks and it was perfect. We took some classes later on that helped with loose leash walking and he's gotten better at it but still not the best. Eventually I got him an e collar for when we go to parks or hikes so that his recall is 100% in case of an animal or whatever high distraction situation. The e collar actually ended up helping with the walks too and he's much better with it now.

Things we learned in class for the loose leash walking were things like stopping and having them reach the end of the lead and call them back (always had a pouch with treats), or doing 180 turns when he starts pulling, or stopping completely when he tries to pull etc.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

lebanesemommy said:


> I started using this on my 4.5 month old and it magically makes him stop pulling and it works like a charm. Of course the first time I put it on him, he was caught off guard trying to take it off with his paws but eventually, he stopped and got used to it. Our walks are peaceful and enjoyable, he does not pull away at all! However, I am wondering how can I can wean my Vizsla from the mouth harness to using a regular collar. I am wondering if anyone else here has uses this for their Vizsla? If so, how did it help and were you able to wean it off to using the collar?
> Here is a pic of him wearing it yesterday for the first time. He was not a happy camper!


Oh how I wish we had found this post earlier! Rafa our 1 year old Vizsla is a very large and goofy incredibly strong boy and the one bad habit we have struggled with has been his pulling. So much so that my wife and daughter don't take him on walks anymore as he easily pulls them over.:eek For me it is like an upper body workout!:sad

We had tried front D ring harnesses without success and for a whole month in June I taught him the command 'heel' which he now does for a while then pulls again!

I read this week online about a husky owner whose dog pulled her along like a sled, made me think of Rafa, she had bought and used a Halti head harness which stopped it immediately.

I bought one and despite Rafa trying to remove it with his paws it has been marvellous, he no longer pulls at all. :grin My daughter walked him today with a loose lead the entire way to the fields where he then was allowed to run freely, she was delighted, as am I.


----------

